# 240sx Question



## ladybunnz23 (Jun 26, 2003)

I am possibly getting ready to purchase a 93 240sx and i was wondering if there is anything in particular that I should look for before purchasing it.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

rust on the back hatch by the spoiler if it has one make sure headlight motors work. those are some easy things that could be problems


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey check out my signiature. its rule #1 here. obviously the mods dont enforce it though, but damn do they enforce their flaming rules. this question was asked and answered too many times so why cant people give noobs a hard time if they cant follow the most important rule?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

rust overall  not just the hatch


----------



## 2Fast2Furious (Jun 27, 2004)

ladybunnz23 said:


> I am possibly getting ready to purchase a 93 240sx and i was wondering if there is anything in particular that I should look for before purchasing it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help.


Check for rust. EVERYWHERE. (avoid Great Lakes region for purchasing)
Check brakes and front suspension.
Check for tranny noise/bearing going, etc.
Look for leaks, listen for sounds.

Best advice I can give. Take it to a mechanic before you buy. We usually charge 20 bucks, some other mechanics may charge more or less and have the mechanic look it over and do a quick inspection.

Feel confident about the car dude and then make an offer.

Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

i dont see the concept of posting in a thread that hasnt been touched for atleast a few days. trying to get a nice big post count? oh well...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

2Fast2Furious said:


> Check for rust. EVERYWHERE. (avoid Great Lakes region for purchasing)
> Check brakes and front suspension.
> Check for tranny noise/bearing going, etc.
> Look for leaks, listen for sounds.
> ...


 its $30


----------



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> rust on the back hatch by the spoiler if it has one make sure headlight motors work. those are some easy things that could be problems


Hey, i just purchased a '90 240sx and the rear spoiler IS rusted (the only rust on the car!!). where can i find a new/remanufactured one? Anybody know?
Thanks,
Ian


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

the rear spoiler itself or the holes that the rear spioler bolts onto?


----------



## guarneriman (Jul 7, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> the rear spoiler itself or the holes that the rear spioler bolts onto?


The rust is only on the spoiler the hatchback is in excellent condition. I was interested in only replacing the spoiler with a new one. Where can i find one...besides a salvage yard (they are all probably rusted too).


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the spoiler is made out of foam. foam doesnt rust. the rust is on the hatch. you need another one, or you need to repair that one.


----------

